

Staying creative - ingve
http://mattgemmell.com/staying-creative/

======
christianbryant
I started writing tech articles last year. I was in a career rut because I'd
stopped being the tech at work and was now a manager. I convinced myself I
didn't have time anymore to be technical. After I started writing, I realized
I had to immerse myself in the tech I wrote about before composing my
articles. Now, I learn a new technology (or a deeper aspect of one I know)
every week. Strangely, I find more time to write code, build applications and
test features than I ever had. This got me a new role, no longer managing but
as an application admin, doing technical work every day. Bottom line, writing
about tech got me thinking differently, reminded me what I love about
technology and why I thrive in technical environments. Staying creative
touches on many levels, so I'd say learn, learn, learn - read and find out
what is going on in the world you love, and after you've learned something
new, tell someone about it.

